# Sue Lloyd dies aged 72



## Donald (Oct 23, 2011)

Sue Lloyd of Crossroads, The Ipcress File and Keeping Up Appearances, has died at the age of 72. 




http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...w7HtBQ&usg=AFQjCNGq0VyVROth2DnmuGBafrqWAoXdOg


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2011)

RIP Sue must admit I dont remember her in Keeping Up Apperences


----------



## Donald (Oct 23, 2011)

Steff said:


> RIP Sue must admit I dont remember her in Keeping Up Apperences



Just done a search for  Keeping Up Apperences and cannot find sue's name anywhere in any cast listings hmm strange


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2011)

Donald said:


> Just done a search for  Keeping Up Apperences and cannot find sue's name anywhere in any cast listings hmm strange



Thanks Donald thought i was cracking up there, studied her face and typed her name into google but like you could not find her name credited with KUA anywhere


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2011)

Sadly, I do remember her in Xroads.  What an admission; but it was mainly hilarious and if it hadn't been for it, we'd have never had Acorn Antiques .....

Actually I remembered her for the Ipcress File much more than the soap, she was too good an actress for it really.


----------



## casey (Oct 23, 2011)

RIP Sue, condolences to her family.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't she play the rather flirtious sister in keeping up appearanes?


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2011)

I know the lady who now plays edna in emmerdale used to be rose the sister then another lady was but none look  like sue


----------



## FM001 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sue was a gorgeous lady, such a shame to hear this news today


----------



## ypauly (Oct 23, 2011)

She isn't in the cast list of keeping up appearances.
http://www.tv.com/shows/keeping-up-appearances/cast/


----------



## Donald (Oct 23, 2011)

Just found this it looks like it was just one episode called let there be light from 1993

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0619144/


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

Donald said:


> Just found this it looks like it was just one episode called let there be light from 1993
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0619144/



Hardly a regular then! I remember her from Crossroads - a family teatime staple back in the 1970s! Benny, Miss Doy-anne, Glenda Kath and Arthur Brownlow, Meg Mortimer and sone Sandy...! Complete twoddle!  72 sounds quite young when, like me, that's less that 20 years away.


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah thanks Donald no wonder she could not be found


----------



## StephenM (Oct 24, 2011)

I feel ancient as I can just remember her in ?The Barron? a TV series of long ago where she co-starred with Steve Forrest. Some years later I was told she was Type I. I was feeling rather low at the time and the person telling me wanted to show that diabetes should not be a bar to achieving things in life. No idea when she was diagnosed but do wonder if it was a contributory factor in her death.


----------

